# Time for big flounder gigging POC



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

After waiting for a month, we can finally start gigging again tonight at midnight. Right now is the best time to get on some big flounder as they are migrating from the bays to the gulf. 
20-25â€ flounder will plentiful with a few in the upper 20s not out of the question. 
Black drum and sheepshead will be thick as well, giving us plenty to gig for bonus fish here in Port Oâ€™Connor

I still have openings available for December

Call, text,or email to book your trip before they are gone.

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161
[email protected]
Gofloundering.com

Photos from past December trips

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

